# crab apple



## udsisbest (Aug 28, 2009)

iI have some aged crab apple wood in a pile . Do ypu have to remove the bark from it before you use it for smoking to avoid it leaving a bitter taste
Thanks


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't worry about the bark unless it looks moldy, diseased, or houses a bunch of nasty bugs or something. Go ahead and smoke away!

The bitterness will come from the creation of creosote and not from bark. To minimize the potential of this, leave the outlet open and control your fire at the air intake. Also, make sure your wood is nice and seasoned. A lot of people take their dry wood and then soak it prior to adding to the firebox...you don't need to do this either, as the water penetrates very little, and only serves to delay smoking while the water boils off. 

Here is a link to a discussion of wood...check out the video in the center of this...I thought it was informative.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html

Happy Smokes!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 28, 2009)

What he said ^^^^^ You shouldn't have a problem at all with the bark it such be pretty thin anyway.


----------



## rickw (Aug 28, 2009)

I almost never remove the bark unless it's moldy looking.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 28, 2009)

Crab apple perty much the same as apple, long as the bark is tight an clean don't worry bout it.  

Keep yer smoke thin an blue, not puffin like a steam engine an all will be well!


----------



## udsisbest (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2009)

UDSisbest, here is the list of  Woods for Smoking. Crab apple is listed.


----------

